# Beijing No Cubes 2010



## Hong_Zhang (Nov 28, 2010)

After getting a 0.72 in Tianjin last week, Yuxuan Wang broke his own Magic WR with a 0.71 today.
Congrats, Yuxuan!


----------



## keyan (Nov 28, 2010)

Along with another 0.80 average. 

Ge Song 6.40 7.95 clock single and average NRs, each 5th in the world. 

Xu Zhao 2.24 master magic average, 7th in the world. I don't know of any other girls that come close to this.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 28, 2010)

did he break his magic?


----------

